# How To Fish The Jettys?



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

I am vacationing in Daytona and have plans to fish the Ponce Inlet Jettys Wednesday morning. I intend on taking shrimp & crabs for the sacrafice....what size weight and hooks are best? What's bitting?
Thanks,
B.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Small hooks and live shrimp, light line. Mangrove snapper and snook are about the only game in town right now.


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

emanuel said:


> Small hooks and live shrimp, light line. Mangrove snapper and snook are about the only game in town right now.


Thanks Emanuel...I will try it again Friday. Tried it on my own today and that was a disaster...list 5 leader/sinkers to the rocks within 1(ONE) hour.  Got a few bites, but no hook ups. To make matters worse, my truck got stuck in the sand and I had to be dug out by some kind locals. THANKS GUYS!! Even after all that, I will be back at it Friday because I LOVE to fish.:fishing:


----------



## Jox (Jul 30, 2010)

qcangler did you see anyone else catch anything?

I want to give this a go myself. Right now I just have one rod and I was going to try a ready made pompano rig (with those K hooks) and use either clams, shrimp and if there are any, sand fleas.

If not how do you guys think throwing a pompano jig or Doc's Goofy Jig work out over there?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Follow these instructions to a "t" (and rig in this order) and you will catch a redfish, black drum, or pompano with minimal snags:

7.6 ft or less medium spinning rod
20-lb to 30-lb braided line
1/2oz egg sinker
small black swivel
18 inches of 20-lb florocarbon leader
Size 1/O Owner J hook
sandflea

go to one of the sandy areas on the inlet side
or
go cast 3-4 ft in front of the rocks on the ocean side

let it sit with your finger on the running line, keeping all the slack out of it
when the current drags you toward the edge of the rocks, reel it in and repeat

trade out the sandflea for a shrimp if you want to try for a flounder, but more than likely the pecker fish will eat it first


----------



## freeline (Jul 7, 2010)

Has anyone fished the Jetty's off a Kayak?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You could, you would just have to do it when it's not too rough and the tide isn't screaming.


----------



## freeline (Jul 7, 2010)

Ya, I don't have a death wish. I think I may have to upgrade to a larger anchor though. I guess I should try it with no gear first.


----------



## gsxraddict (Jun 2, 2008)

If you see bait on the top water then use a freeline bobber and cast live bait out there.

Put him as far as you can under the bobber without destroying your casting distance.

Bring a cast net; if you can't catch bait on the jetties you can in the swashes.


----------



## pierline (Aug 23, 2010)

good luck


----------

